# two different recipe's



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

By chance, do any of you make 2 or more recipe's for folks with certain type skin conditions.......say a soap for folks who have problems with more oily skin (needing more cleaning property), and a soap for folks with more dryer/scaly skin..(needing more conditioning property) ? If so....do you keep those "details" off the label to keep out of FDA jurisdictions ?.....and just do word of mouth that this "recipe" might be better for certain conditions.

Whim


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi Whim,
I make about five different recipes, including one for dogs, one for facial problems (acne)
dry skin, normal skin.. I do it all by word of mouth, I don't label it except for my facial bar and my doggy shampoo bar.. 




barb


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks Barbara

Got a few hits coming back in on the samples sent out. I'm finding out quickly why there are 40 different soaps on the shelf at walmart.......seems that one shoe doesn't get close to fitting all in this business......so I'm gonna tweak in some to give a little less moisturizing, and a little more cleaning. Seems this summer heat combined with sweat requires maybe a little more "cleaner" mixture.........maybe dry winter is better time to increase the moisturizing values.


Whim


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

There is no label police Whim. Alot like selling raw milk it's just others doing it that critique you 

I love clays, this way there isn't alot of tweaking of your main recipe, but with adding clays you can get excellent slip to the soap or oil absorbing properties with just really basic info on natural clays. I do tweak my shea amounts in a few soaps with the addition of green clay for mature skin soap  for me  Vicki


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm waiting on a couple of ingredients to arrive so I can try a recipe w/o animal fat or fragrance oil, aimed at the chemically sensitive types. But all I'm going to change is PKO for lard, & some tea tree EO. I really don't wanna do a zillion different soaps. I know I'll never please everyone, or be a big threat to Walmart.

Tom


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Tom if you go to one of the calculators you can quickly see that subing PKO for lard is a BIG sub  dont' expect anywhere near the quality of bar you are making right now. Making a vegan all oil bar with coconut oil should be about label apeal, using olive oil, or sunflower oil with your coconut oil and perhaps some cocoa butter which helps make it a really nice hard bar when you sub out your animal products  Vicki


----------



## Seamus (Apr 9, 2009)

:help2 What is PKO?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Palm Kernel Oil. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

Like you Tom....I'm trying to at least stay within 2 or 3 recipe's......maybe one for folks with dry skin, and folks with oily skin.

At least with me.....I'm finding that when I come in out of this very hot and humid weather we're having now...all sweated up.....the recipe that is a little more cleansing and less moisturizing seems to be best doing a good job in the shower. 

I'm kinda finding out that to some degree, soaping and recipes can almost be much like goating in different climates (regions). Building and using a bar of soap in this now present steam bath that I'm now living in, has posed a slightly different problem than say a couple months back when the weather was much cooler. However....I'm finally learning ( :duh ) to use the calculators to my soaps betterment. Tweak Tweak Tweak. 


Whim


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

Yep, you will never please everyone, but there is a market there for your soaps and they do sell themselves for the most part. I also find that PKO is a big sub and really don't care for a lot of it in soaps.. using cocoa butter or olive instead.. Sunflower is a wonderful oil and much much cheaper to use than many. Rice bran oil is another good oil to use, but hard to find on store shelves, so shipping comes into it.
Barb


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

Shipping is the killer......not sure where these folks think I live, but it ain't Egypt. GEEZ.

Whim


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

That's what I get for 'assuming', huh? I didn't research first, just figured hard fat is hard fat. Shudda known to look it up first!

Tom


----------



## Seamus (Apr 9, 2009)

:duh


Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Palm Kernel Oil. Vicki


 I guess I was just tired when I read 'PKO', because I knew that, but it just wouldn't register in this brain of mine! 
:derr


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I would sub palm over PKO for lard, the qualities are much closer. PKO is more like coconut. 

I made an experimental batch little over a week ago. Wanted to see what a bar would be like without coconut and only 4 ingredients. I used 25% Palm, 25% PKO, 10% Shea, and 40% RBO. I OP'd it so I didn't have to wait too long to try it out. I must say it's not bad. Hard and bubbly.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

There is no label police Whim. V.

Hmmm.....not right according to some of what I'm hearing. The soap meet that Ann went to this last weekend, stated that fines were being handed out at various places.

Also... this article...though not directly soap related.....is giving us a hint of what's ahead if the plan goes accordingly.

Whim

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2009/06/19/fda-takes-cheerios-task-boastful-labels/

"""""That's unlikely, but experts say the message is clear: There is a new sheriff in town and when it comes to false, misleading and exaggerated labeling, you had better clean up your act."""""

"""""President Obama isn't just rewriting rules regulating the environment and the financial markets -- he is also going after the food industry."""""


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Fox? You give me Fox as a source of anything crediable? LOL! 

Sorry but just like in most things, women get together and start talking about stuff they hear, very little of it is real, just look at the twisted internet info on NAIS that people really think is real. Just because another soaper says so in my book is meaningless, especially when they really dont' want you to succeed and take a customer of theirs. Sorry but I don't believe the person who told Anne this knows what they are talking about. What branch of the government has enough employees to send them around to bust soapers selling at farmers markets? It's all scare tactics. And cereal is an adictive drug, anything with any combination of high fructose corn syrup/white sugar/flour and hydrogenated fats, in any combination should come with obesity warning labels. These huge corporations will not self govern themselves, we know this.

Soap is not labeled as a cosmetic, it has it's own seperate label with FDA, but with that label means you can not also make cosmetic claims. Vicki


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

If your wanting a good firm vege bar try using safflower (high oleic). The recipe I use is a nice creamy lather and a good firm bar. Ask Barbara, Vicki, Sondra, Mishael, Camille, or Autumn. Especially liked the dragons blood resin bars with this recipe. Mine come out looking like yummy cheese. However my safflower oil will always be different...I make my own. Tammy


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

Tammy.....did do a safflower (about 20%) mix on a test batch. I thought it turned out pretty darn good. So far, we're staying with all vegi soap for the most part.....though I did throw about 15% castor oil in a test batch last week just to see what it would be like.

......and yep.....folks have already bragged to me on how good your soap is. 


Whim

PS....Just for ole lefty...... :faint


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

In a 85 oz batch I use 12 oz of saff. I used the refined saff at first and shipping was killing me. So I figured out a way to make my own. I do like the consistency of these bars far better. I also used to add 16 oz of lard with the refined saff, but with the homemade I had to stop using it as they were bricks. With the impurities it makes a wonderful soap. 
Anyway keep tweaking here and there, go search out the properties of your oils and how they saponify. I am sure you've already done this. It helped me tremendously in building a good recipe outta the CRAPPY one I began with. Tammy


----------

